# Low Fodmap on A Budget Questions



## fodmapenemy (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi. I'm new to the site, but I've actually been on the low fodmap diet for awhile and it does seem to be helping. However I do worry whether I'm getting enough variety into my diet since I have a pretty tight budget. I'm working an entry level job and living in a big city so my grocery budget ends up being only $25 or less a week. I make my meals in the beginning of the week and in the past they've included: a.) rice with green beans and tempeh, b.) corn tortilla wraps with tuna mixed with dijon, mozzarella, and tomatoes and c.) turkey burgers with lettuce and cucumbers. None of these meals include any other ingredients (spices, sauces, etc.)

The problem I notice is that all of the websites that list low fodmap recipes use a LOT of ingredients. I simply can't afford to do that. Does anyone know of any simple recipes like the ones I listed above?

Also: I'm going to a party this weekend and I signed up to bring cookies. I already have oatmeal and I'd rather only buy up to three other affordable ingredients. Any ideas? I especially need a good ingredient for binding. Preferably things that I can use again in main meals (I don't bake that often).

Sorry that this is so long!


----------



## bambina912 (May 7, 2015)

Can you explain in plain-man's terms what low FODMAP actually entails? Every time I try to read into it i'm overcome. If you explain simply I may have some recipe ideas for you (also entry-level job, also living in a big city - new york city for that matter, I feel your pain!)


----------



## Joana (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi!

There is a recent article about low fodmap on a budget: http://fodmapmonash.blogspot.com.au/2015/04/low-fodmap-diet-on-budget.html#more.

See also

http://blog.katescarlata.com

http://www.lifeandthymez.com/recipez/

and my blog www.mygutfeeling.eu

For cookies I would suggest these peanut butter cookies: http://fodmaplife.com/2015/01/02/low-fodmap-peanut-butter-cookies/

All the best,


----------



## fodmapenemy (Jun 2, 2015)

Joana thanks so much! I tried the cookies and they came out great!

Bambina, it's kind of hard to explain in a short message. Basically it means you can't eat certain foods the main culprits being onions, garlic, gluten, artificial sugars/high fructose corn syrup, and foods high in lactose. But there's a whole list of foods to avoid that can be found here: http://www.ibsdiets.org/fodmap-diet/fodmap-food-list/

I personally recommend it as it's the first time in my life I can wear tight clothing without worrying that I'm going to bloat up at some point!


----------



## Joana (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

Oooh, I can help with this one! I keep a list of my favorite recipes on reddit, and update it as I think of new things.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/FODMAPS/comments/2qlkv9

Despite the name, it is well over a week's worth, and I'm vegetarian so it's all geared toward a plant based diet.


----------

